# Very Helpful Tips for Beginners



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 13, 2010)

Check out and subscribe to these youtube channels.
theWestonian
badmephisto
MeMyselfAndPi
PestVic
Monkeydude1313
LanceTheBlueKnight
Thrawst
frk17
fiveawesomecubers
simonGH3
fazrulz1
speedcuber023
Kickflip1993

Here comes a long list of stores you can buy from. This list was generously donated by koreancuber.
CubeForYou
Website link: www.cubeforyou.com
Location (of shipping): China
Basic items in the store (and approx. price): Contains almost all puzzles, although the prices aren't that cheap.
Reliability: I guess they are reliable. I ordered from them twice, and both times, their processing was fast. If they do not have the item in stock, it will take longer. 
Shipping (how long, where to, prices): UPS - Very fast. I'm in Florida, and it came in 3 days. Airmail - Said to be slow, but I have NOT personally experienced it. I always take the fast shipping. UPS shipping varies by weight. The heavier it is, the price goes up a lot.
Services: I heard the customer service was very good.
Personal Overall Score: 7/10
Comments: Although there are a lot of varieties of puzzles in the store, the shipping is absurdly expensive, and the prices of the puzzles are not that cheap. 

Popbuying

Website link: www.popbuying.com
Location (of shipping): China
Basic items in the store (and approx. price): Also contains almost all the cubes, plus it has many other variety of stuff.
Reliability: Very realiable. I easily contacted the customer service and had a friendly chat with her. 
Shipping (how long, where to, prices): Around 2 weeks (14 days). There is a chance that there aren't any in stock. In this case, popbuying does not contact you and it will take long to process. (from what I heard) They ship for free all around the world! If it is not over $15, it will cost you 2 dollars to get a tracking number. They provide a free tracking number (if over 15 USD), but is practically useless because it updated after arriving at my house They have EMS, although it costs 23 dollars. The good thing is that the price doesn't change even if you put many items. 
Services: Excellent services as I mentioned. 
Overall Score: 9/10 One of the top 5 shops that cubers buy from. It is cheap, and reliable. 

Cubefans

This shop is the same shop as Cubeforyou (same sellers). The shipping is expensive. Just look at Cubeforyou section. 

HKNowstore

Website link: http://www.hknowstore.com
Location (of shipping): Hong Kong
Basic items in the store (and approx. price): A lot of cubes. Some interesting brands include, Ming Ho, and type G (supposedly 'Old' Type A I).
Reliability: I have not bought from this store. But many people say the customer service is good.
Shipping (how long, where to, prices): Ships to anywhere. Free shipping items are included. 
Services: From what I here, Calvin has wonderful customer serivce.
Overall Score: 8.5/10 Mostly anonymous (to me), but I have seen a lot of youtubers that get their cubes from HKNowstore. 

Dealextreme
Basically, it is very similar to Popbuying. It has a lot cubes and has free shipping. Just take a look at the Popbuying section. 

Tribox

Website link: http://store.tribox.jp/USD/Home.html (English) 
http://tribox.cart.fc2.com/ (Japanese)
Location of shipping: Japan
Basic items : Also has a lot of cubes. It had the Joy cube. It has the Edison White cube (black is currently out of stock). The Edison is a bit expensive due to it's inaccessibility.
Shipping : I'm not sure about this. Check the website. I heard the shipping was alright. 
Services: - I believe it has good customer service, but I am not entirely sure. 
Overall Score : 8/10 Mixed feelings about this store. I have it a 8 because the store sold rare cubes. Joy and Edisons.

Mefferts

Website link : http://www.mefferts.com/
Location of shipping: China
Basic items: Has the Original Mefferts 4x4 and 5x5, and many other cubes. They sell Famwealth cubes also. They are famous for their 4x4's. Although the cubes themselves are a bit pricey ($18 for 4x4), their shipping is free. 
Shipping - It is said the shipping good, although it comes from China. Because of the free shipping, it will take +1 week. 
Services - I have no idea. Sorry
Overall Score - 9/10 Good store in general. Although some cubes are out of stock, their 4x4's are really good. 

CubeTalk's Magical Store

Website link: http://thetalkingcube.weebly.com/my-puzzle-shop.html
Location of shipping: In America
Basic items : Has 2 items. A Floppy cube and a rare Edison cube ($23). The prices are high due to the inaccessibility. 
Shipping - Generally fast because of the location of shipping but I have heard a negative comment. (took 1.5 weeks) 
Services- Said to be fast in replying emails.
Overall Score - 8.5/10 I gave it a 8.5 since it sold Edison cubes, but the cubes were too expensive. In Korea, Edison cubes are about $6.5 each.

Cube Depot

Website link: http://www.cubingstore.webs.com/
Location of shipping; Astoria, New York, USA.
Basic items : QJ 4x4 parts, Clown Cube (?), Ghost hand I and II, LanLan 2x2, etc. The prices are pretty good, but the shipping is $3. Expanded to Alpha cubes (I, II, III (out of stock), IV, V, Haiyan, Haiyan Memory). 
Shipping - As I mentioned before, $3. It should be fast shipping if you live in the states. Ship by USPS priority mail. There is a small amount of tax, Ships worldwide. It just expanded, so you should be glad.
Services - The customer service would probably be excellent.
Overall Score - 9/10 One of the stores I think I will be buying from. The prices are cheap and it is a recently opened store. Try it out! (bigbee99's store)

Specialty Speedcubes

Website link:http://specialtyspeedcubes.webs.com/apps/webstore/
Location of shipping : Probably America
Basic items : HAD the Edison, Will HAVE the Joy, and HAS the Eastsheen. 
The prices are very good for a Edison cube. ($15!! no wonder it is out of stock) The Joy is expected to be 15 dollars also. 
Shipping - I believe the shipping is pretty fast since it is in America.
Overall Score - 8/10. The problem with the store is that it doesn't have the rare cubes. If the cubes were in stock, it would probably be a 10/10. 

High Quality Speedcubes for Sale

Website link:http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/
Location of shipping: The USA
Basic items : LanLan 2x2, Type C I and II, YJ 3x3, Mini QJ (out of stock) and many other items. Check the store out. Prices are alright.
Shipping - FREE shipping! That makes the prices very very cheap. I believe he ships internationally.
Services - I heard camcuber/cameron's customer service was excellent. I recommend this store since it has a lot of products, it's cheap, and it is located in the USA.
Overall Score - 9.5/10 As I mentioned before, FREE shipping, very cheap and fast shipping.

Opticubes

Website link: http://www.opticubes.com/store/
Temporarily closed. 

Cubecity

Website link: http://cubecity.weebly.com/
I haven't heard any testemonials or comments about the store. If anyone has comments or testimonials, please PM or post a message on this thread. 

Cfoping

Website link : http://www.cfoping.com/
Also have not heard anything about this store.

Cubenjoy

Website link: http://cubenjoy.com/
Location of shipping: From Korea to Korea ONLY (I know it sucks)
Shipping: In Korea, shipping will take 1 day MAX. (order the morning will probably get to your house (in Korea) by the evening. 
Basic products: Has limited amounts of Joy cubes (since the production has stopped, or I heard it has). Has Edison cubes in many different colors. (about $6.50 dollars each). It also sells V-cubes (5,6,7), 2nd gen stack mat timer, and some Type A cubes. 
Services - I do not like the service at all because I emailed them twice and they haven't replied to me once. 
Overall Score - 9/10 9 since it sells rare cubes and they are cheap (Joy cubes are about $11). -1 because they only ship domestically and their customer service is weird. 

Cubing Weekly

Website link- http://cubingweekly.com/store.php
Location of shipping - Canada (?)
Basic products - there are 2 products and 2 colors each. They are the Maru 2x2 and the Maru 3x3. The prices are moderate.
Shipping - I heard good comments about this store, if you want a moderately good 2x2 (Maru) buy it from him. 
Overall Score - 8/10 -2 because of the lack of variety of cubes in the store, but I heard they will be expanding very soon. (Caedus's store)

Euro Speedcubes Online Shop 

Website link - http://www.groovycart.co.uk/cart.php?c=1266
Location of shipping - Europe to Europe only
Basic products - Has 1 LanLan 2x2 product with 2 colors (black/white). The prices are around 8.5 USD.
Shipping - Free shipping, otherwise I have no knowledge of this store. I hope it expands also. 
Overall Score - 7/10. Lack of variety of cubes. 

Kcobe

Website link: http://kcobe.com/
Location of shipping - I believe it is in Malaysia. 
Basic products - The store has a lot of products with good prices. They even have a mysterious 7x7. You should check the store out. 
Shipping - No info
Overall Score - Due to the variety of cubes a 8.5/10 will fit the store. 

SpeedCube Uk Online Store
Link: http://speedcubeuk.webs.com/apps/webstore/
Location of shipping : Manchester, England
Basic products - the F I and II, Floppy cube, stickers, and New Type A IIIs. 
Shipping - Just expanded to Worldwide shipping. The shipping varies. 
Service - Moderately good. I haven't ordered from him, but he constantly is on speedsolving.com
Overall Score - 9/10 For a new store, pretty good prices and products in general. (andyt1992's store). 

Speedcubing store

Link: http://speedcubingstore.webs.com/
Location of shipping : Illinois, America
Basic products - The Type C II, Taiyan II, 2x3x3, etc. Prices are good.
Shipping - Probably fast and cheap shipping.
Service - iSpinz is constantly on speedsolving.com, so I believe the services wouldn't let anyone down . 

ediCubes

Link - http://edicubes.com/index.php?route=common/home
Location of shipping : unknown
Basic products - all Edison cubes (5x5, 2x2, 3x3)
Shipping - Very fast, according to ZB FTW. (came in 2 days)
Service - No idea
Overall score - Since they sell rare Edison cubes, a 8/10, but a -2 because the prices are very, very high. 

Help Cube

Link - http://helpcube.webs.com/
Location of shipping - unknown (if you know please let me know)
Basic products - The store has one good product. The Edison 3x3. Although it costs 23 dollars, it seems alright to me. Has assembly service and tension service IF you pay them more. 
Shipping - 
Service - 
Overall score - 8.5/10 Edison cubes makes a 8.5 score. That's all.


These are some products you should get:
LanLan2x2 (speedcubingstore) (review)
Type F-II(speedcubingstore) (review)
Type A-V (speedcubeshop)(review) (This is a review on the mini A-V, but they are the same thing)
QJ 4x4-(speedcubingstore) make sure you do not corner cut a center piece on this cube!!!! (review)
V-cube5, V-cube6, V-cube7 (v-cubes) (review)
QJ pyraminx (speedcubingstore) (review) (couldn't find very many reviews, and I'm not sure if this review is _really_ QJ)
meffert's megaminx(http://www.mefferts.com) (review)

Those were just some items that I use. You can buy any other items you want.

Making your cube turn faster(lubricating)





Get used to solving the rubik's cube before getting more advanced. These are some informative websites:
speedsolving.com(of course)
http://www.cubewhiz.com(for advanced information)
http://www.youtube.com(for everything all around(use the channels at the top))
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org(EVERYTHING about the cubing community)

Cubing terminology:
speedcube-(n) a cube that is used by one, who has the purpose to get faster and faster times
(v)to solve a cube with intention to get faster
WCA-(n) the abbreviation for "world cube association"
DNF-(n) the state of a cube not being solved (if 2 layers or more are misalined, it is a DNF, also)
+2- (n) the state of a cube with exactly 1 layer misaligned

Special thanks to korean cuber, for helping me out with the different shops section.


I would very deeply appreciate if people could make posts adding on to this list.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 13, 2010)

Maybe you could throw in a small section about this forum telling new members what this forum is. It could just be a quotation from one of the stickied threads.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 14, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Maybe you could throw in a small section about this forum telling new members what this forum is. It could just be a quotation from one of the stickied threads.



well, that would be a whole other idea from what I am trying to tell them.


----------



## Edward (Apr 14, 2010)

> These are some products you should get:
> LanLan2x2 (speedcubingstore)
> Type F-II(speedcubingstore)
> QJ 4x4-(speedcubingstore) make sure you do not corner cut a center piece on this cube!!!!
> ...



You should link to the review of main cube models thread IMO(and reviews for newer cubes) =/.

Other than that, this is really good (though I'm experiencing de-ja-vu).


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 14, 2010)

Perhaps clarifying what you can find from each youtube channel that you just suggested.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 14, 2010)

Alpha 5 must be on that list. Must...... be............


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 14, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Alpha 5 must be on that list. Must...... be............



I'm with koreancuber here. You make it sound like you HAVE to get those cubes or you're doomed to fail. Give 'em options. And maybe add Popbuying to the list of stores?


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 14, 2010)

Why not just lead them to the review of the main type of cubes (stickied on the hardware section)?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 14, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Perhaps clarifying what you can find from each youtube channel that you just suggested.



they should be able to figure out.




Chapuunka said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Alpha 5 must be on that list. Must...... be............
> ...



I said that they can buy any other cube they wanted, and that those were just some suggestions.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps clarifying what you can find from each youtube channel that you just suggested.
> ...



That doesn't sound very helpful.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 14, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



But, you just click on the link, and they would say,"Oh! So this is what this channel is like..." Just look at the channel, and you're done.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> But, you just click on the link, and they would say,"Oh! So this is what this channel is like..." Just look at the channel, and you're done.



What if they don't want to open up each YouTube account to see if they need that one?


----------



## Edward (Apr 14, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



Yeah, if they can figure that out, they can figure out (or find themselves) ALL of the info here.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 14, 2010)

besides, I personally don't find some of those channels to be informative or entertaining.
why would beginners sub or even click a channel that isn't?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 14, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > But, you just click on the link, and they would say,"Oh! So this is what this channel is like..." Just look at the channel, and you're done.
> ...



they're all about the same thing. speedcubing. this means help, solves, vlogs, tutorials, reviews, and everything else speedcubing.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 14, 2010)

can you link to a tutorial that is actually about the A5 and not a mini haiyan's cube? or is it the micro A?


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 14, 2010)

YOU CAN ADD THIS IF YOU WANT



Spoiler



Hi, this is going to be a *long* thread that will tell you about some stores that exist. Since I failed my last thread, I made another revised one. I can credit daniel0731ex for the idea of the title of this thread (The cube identification thread) IF you know a store that I have not added, please PM or post on this thread so I can edit it. So here it goes!

*CubeForYou*
Website link: www.cubeforyou.com
Location (of shipping): China
Basic items in the store (and approx. price): Contains almost all puzzles, although the prices aren't that cheap.
Reliability: I guess they are reliable. I ordered from them twice, and both times, their processing was fast. If they do not have the item in stock, it will take longer. 
Shipping (how long, where to, prices): UPS - Very fast. I'm in Florida, and it came in 3 days. Airmail - Said to be slow, but I have NOT personally experienced it. I always take the fast shipping. UPS shipping varies by weight. The heavier it is, the price goes up a lot.
Services: I heard the customer service was very good.
Personal Overall Score: 7/10
Comments: Although there are a lot of varieties of puzzles in the store, the shipping is absurdly expensive, and the prices of the puzzles are not that cheap. 

*Popbuying*

Website link: www.popbuying.com
Location (of shipping): China
Basic items in the store (and approx. price): Also contains almost all the cubes, plus it has many other variety of stuff.
Reliability: Very realiable. I easily contacted the customer service and had a friendly chat with her. 
Shipping (how long, where to, prices): Around 2 weeks (14 days). There is a chance that there aren't any in stock. In this case, popbuying does not contact you and it will take long to process. (from what I heard) They ship for free all around the world! If it is not over $15, it will cost you 2 dollars to get a tracking number. They provide a free tracking number (if over 15 USD), but is practically useless because it updated after arriving at my house  They have EMS, although it costs 23 dollars. The good thing is that the price doesn't change even if you put many items. 
Services: Excellent services as I mentioned. 
Overall Score: 9/10 One of the top 5 shops that cubers buy from. It is cheap, and reliable. 

*Cubefans*

This shop is the same shop as Cubeforyou (same sellers). The shipping is expensive. Just look at Cubeforyou section. 

*HKNowstore*

Website link: http://www.hknowstore.com
Location (of shipping): Hong Kong
Basic items in the store (and approx. price): A lot of cubes. Some interesting brands include, Ming Ho, and type G (supposedly 'Old' Type A I).
Reliability: I have not bought from this store. But many people say the customer service is good.
Shipping (how long, where to, prices): Ships to anywhere. Free shipping items are included. 
Services: From what I here, Calvin has wonderful customer serivce.
Overall Score: 8.5/10 Mostly anonymous (to me), but I have seen a lot of youtubers that get their cubes from HKNowstore. 

*Dealextreme*
Basically, it is very similar to Popbuying. It has a lot cubes and has free shipping. Just take a look at the Popbuying section. 

*Tribox*

Website link: http://store.tribox.jp/USD/Home.html (English) 
http://tribox.cart.fc2.com/ (Japanese)
Location of shipping: Japan
Basic items : Also has a lot of cubes. It *had* the Joy cube. It *has* the Edison White cube (black is currently out of stock). The Edison is a bit expensive due to it's inaccessibility.
Shipping : I'm not sure about this. Check the website. I heard the shipping was alright. 
Services: - I believe it has good customer service, but I am not entirely sure. 
Overall Score : 8/10 Mixed feelings about this store. I have it a 8 because the store sold rare cubes. Joy and Edisons.

*Mefferts*

Website link : http://www.mefferts.com/
Location of shipping: China
Basic items: Has the Original Mefferts 4x4 and 5x5, and many other cubes. They sell Famwealth cubes also. They are famous for their 4x4's. Although the cubes themselves are a bit pricey ($18 for 4x4), their shipping is free. 
Shipping - It is said the shipping good, although it comes from China. Because of the free shipping, it will take +1 week. 
Services - I have no idea. Sorry
Overall Score - 9/10 Good store in general. Although some cubes are out of stock, their 4x4's are really good. 

*CubeTalk's Magical Store*

Website link: http://thetalkingcube.weebly.com/my-puzzle-shop.html
Location of shipping: In America
Basic items : Has 2 items. A Floppy cube and a rare Edison cube ($23). The prices are high due to the inaccessibility. 
Shipping - Generally fast because of the location of shipping but I have heard a negative comment. (took 1.5 weeks) 
Services- Said to be fast in replying emails.
Overall Score - 8.5/10 I gave it a 8.5 since it sold Edison cubes, but the cubes were too expensive. In Korea, Edison cubes are about $6.5 each.

*Cube Depot*

Website link: http://www.cubingstore.webs.com/
Location of shipping; Astoria, New York, USA.
Basic items : QJ 4x4 parts, Clown Cube (?), Ghost hand I and II, LanLan 2x2, etc. The prices are pretty good, but the shipping is $3. Expanded to Alpha cubes (I, II, III (out of stock), IV, V, Haiyan, Haiyan Memory). 
Shipping - As I mentioned before, $3. It should be fast shipping if you live in the states. Ship by USPS priority mail. There is a small amount of tax, Ships worldwide. It just expanded, so you should be glad.
Services - The customer service would probably be excellent.
Overall Score - 9/10 One of the stores I think I will be buying from. The prices are cheap and it is a recently opened store. Try it out! (bigbee99's store)

*Specialty Speedcubes*

Website link:http://specialtyspeedcubes.webs.com/apps/webstore/
Location of shipping : Probably America
Basic items : HAD the Edison, Will HAVE the Joy, and HAS the Eastsheen. 
The prices are very good for a Edison cube. ($15!! no wonder it is out of stock) The Joy is expected to be 15 dollars also. 
Shipping - I believe the shipping is pretty fast since it is in America.
Overall Score - 8/10. The problem with the store is that it doesn't have the rare cubes. If the cubes were in stock, it would probably be a 10/10. 

*High Quality Speedcubes for Sale*

Website link:http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/
Location of shipping: The USA
Basic items : LanLan 2x2, Type C I and II, YJ 3x3, Mini QJ (out of stock) and many other items. Check the store out. Prices are alright.
Shipping - FREE shipping! That makes the prices very very cheap. I believe he ships internationally.
Services - I heard camcuber/cameron's customer service was excellent. I recommend this store since it has a lot of products, it's cheap, and it is located in the USA.
Overall Score - 9.5/10 As I mentioned before, FREE shipping, very cheap and fast shipping.

*Opticubes*

Website link: http://www.opticubes.com/store/
Temporarily closed. 

*Cubecity*

Website link: http://cubecity.weebly.com/
I haven't heard any testemonials or comments about the store. If anyone has comments or testimonials, please PM or post a message on this thread. 

*Cfoping*

Website link : http://www.cfoping.com/
Also have not heard anything about this store.

*Cubenjoy*

Website link: http://cubenjoy.com/
Location of shipping: From Korea to Korea ONLY (I know it sucks)
Shipping: In Korea, shipping will take 1 day MAX. (order the morning will probably get to your house (in Korea) by the evening. 
Basic products: Has limited amounts of Joy cubes (since the production has stopped, or I heard it has). Has Edison cubes in many different colors. (about $6.50 dollars each). It also sells V-cubes (5,6,7), 2nd gen stack mat timer, and some Type A cubes. 
Services - I do not like the service at all because I emailed them twice and they haven't replied to me once. 
Overall Score - 9/10 9 since it sells rare cubes and they are cheap (Joy cubes are about $11). -1 because they only ship domestically and their customer service is weird. 

*Cubing Weekly*

Website link- http://cubingweekly.com/store.php
Location of shipping - Canada (?)
Basic products - there are 2 products and 2 colors each. They are the Maru 2x2 and the Maru 3x3. The prices are moderate.
Shipping - I heard good comments about this store, if you want a moderately good 2x2 (Maru) buy it from him. 
Overall Score - 8/10 -2 because of the lack of variety of cubes in the store, but I heard they will be expanding very soon. (Caedus's store)

*Euro Speedcubes Online Shop* 

Website link - http://www.groovycart.co.uk/cart.php?c=1266
Location of shipping - Europe to Europe only
Basic products - Has 1 LanLan 2x2 product with 2 colors (black/white). The prices are around 8.5 USD.
Shipping - Free shipping, otherwise I have no knowledge of this store. I hope it expands also. 
Overall Score - 7/10. Lack of variety of cubes. 

*Kcobe*

Website link: http://kcobe.com/
Location of shipping - I believe it is in Malaysia. 
Basic products - The store has a lot of products with good prices. They even have a mysterious 7x7. You should check the store out. 
Shipping - No info
Overall Score - Due to the variety of cubes a 8.5/10 will fit the store. 

*SpeedCube Uk Online Store*
Link: http://speedcubeuk.webs.com/apps/webstore/
Location of shipping : Manchester, England
Basic products - the F I and II, Floppy cube, stickers, and New Type A IIIs. 
Shipping - Just expanded to Worldwide shipping. The shipping varies. 
Service - Moderately good. I haven't ordered from him, but he constantly is on speedsolving.com
Overall Score - 9/10 For a new store, pretty good prices and products in general. (andyt1992's store). 

*Speedcubing store*

Link: http://speedcubingstore.webs.com/
Location of shipping : Illinois, America
Basic products - The Type C II, Taiyan II, 2x3x3, etc. Prices are good.
Shipping - Probably fast and cheap shipping.
Service - iSpinz is constantly on speedsolving.com, so I believe the services wouldn't let anyone down . 

*ediCubes*

Link - http://edicubes.com/index.php?route=common/home
Location of shipping : unknown
Basic products - all Edison cubes (5x5, 2x2, *3x3*)
Shipping - Very fast, according to ZB FTW. (came in 2 days)
Service - No idea
Overall score - Since they sell rare Edison cubes, a 8/10, but a -2 because the prices are very, very high. 

*Help Cube*

Link - http://helpcube.webs.com/
Location of shipping - unknown (if you know please let me know)
Basic products - The store has one good product. The Edison 3x3. Although it costs 23 dollars, it seems alright to me. Has assembly service and tension service IF you pay them more. 
Shipping - 
Service - 
Overall score - 8.5/10 Edison cubes makes a 8.5 score. That's all.

Finally! Thanks for reading this post, I hope it didn't irritate you (it was long). Well, good luck cubing! <>< - Koreancuber


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 14, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> YOU CAN ADD THIS IF YOU WANT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's amazing! I will use this instead of the shop section that I have!




cincyaviation said:


> can you link to a tutorial that is actually about the A5 and not a mini haiyan's cube?


It is the mini A-V. It is not memory because the corners are very angular.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 14, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > YOU CAN ADD THIS IF YOU WANT
> ...


Thanks. It was a long thread, but it died . Make sure you edit the post and copy it from there, so all the underlined and black stuff is copied with it.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 14, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



Yeah, I copied it onto the computer notepad. I wonder how many characters were typed into that... I am NOT going to count! I would die by the time I made that count.

...I just looked at it using a computer thing.... and there are surprisingly, only 13563 characters on that main post. I expected more.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 14, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > YOU CAN ADD THIS IF YOU WANT
> ...



i never said it was the memory, but it even says in the title it is not an A5


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 14, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



It is the same mechanism, same everything, though. there is no difference except for size and the fact that the Slices are bigger than the outer layers.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 14, 2010)

You should link to speedcubes.net


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Apr 14, 2010)

i like this, but i think you should have some sites to algorithms/methods on there


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 14, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> i like this, but i think you should have some sites to algorithms/methods on there



this.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 14, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> i like this, but i think you should have some sites to algorithms/methods on there



the helpful information section is what you are talking about. I have it already. THANK YOU FOR THE TIPS, GUYS!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

The only other thing I can think about is methods.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 14, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...


i'm assuming you have both this cube and the regular Alpha5?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 14, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



*sigh* yes. this conversation is getting boring.


----------



## hellboy17291 (Apr 16, 2010)

..really usefull tips 4 a newbie lk me...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 16, 2010)

ITT: how to become a noob


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 16, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> ITT: how to become a noob


so true.


----------

